
Apache Joshua Incubating: statistical machine translation decoder 4 phrase-based - based2
https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/JOSHUA/Apache+Joshua+%28Incubating%29+Home
======
based2
[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/JOSHUA/Language+...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/JOSHUA/Language+Packs)

[https://github.com/apache/incubator-
joshua](https://github.com/apache/incubator-joshua)

[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/JOSHUA/?selectedTab=co...](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/JOSHUA/?selectedTab=com.atlassian.jira.jira-
projects-plugin:summary-panel)

[http://joshua.incubator.apache.org/6.0/thrax.html](http://joshua.incubator.apache.org/6.0/thrax.html)

